

Microsoft surface crashes on Keynote  - kundiis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jozTK-MqEXQ#t=816s

======
NeutronBoy
I'm pretty sure Apple have had issues in the past... on production devices. At
least Surface/Win8 is still in Beta.

Doesn't indicate anything.

~~~
Toph
I know they have wifi issues, I don't recall them having a product failure
issue.

------
AndyNemmity
It happens... new product, anything that can go wrong in a presentation will.

I don't think it's an indication of anything.

------
jrajav
I think it's an indication that it's hilarious

